# The best sking is found in the Northeast right now?



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

I am seeing reports and videos popping up all over - here are a couple!

http://www.tetongravity.com/video/ski/the-east-coast-is-the-best-place-to-ski-right-now

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/02/vermont-has-been-going-off-here-is-the-proof

Lots of the Trip Reports are also sounding pretty sweet.  In any case - this should boost the season grade for many!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 10, 2015)

We may not have the biggest and best mountains but when your getting 4+' over a 2 week period it can sure be a boatload of fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 10, 2015)

I would imagine the best skiing in America is in the northeast right now.  Smuggs was very good and Jay Peak was excellent this weekend.  There is a TON of snow.  I fell somewhere in BPG/AP on Saturday (a tree jumped right in front of me) and only my head was visible from the neck up.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 10, 2015)

Magic was pretty freakin awesome yesterday.  Certainly one of my best days in the east.  Actually, best days period.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would imagine the best skiing in America is in the northeast right now.  Smuggs was very good and Jay Peak was excellent this weekend.  There is a TON of snow.  I fell somewhere in BPG/AP on Saturday (a tree jumped right in front of me) and only my head was visible from the neck up.



How come you never actually write trip report.

I think the Catskills will be very good this weekend .


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2015)

Its got me holding off my plans for Utah.  Many do a week in NNE in March instead.

Alex  

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

Crazy stuff - high in Denver is going to be near 60F, while the high temp this coming Sunday at Cannon will be around 3F.  Looks like a cold weekend ahead!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Its got me holding off my plans for Utah.  Many do a week in NNE in March instead.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yup - originally, until my wife's business partner pulled a bit of a fast one on her, my family was supposed to be flying out to Vail this Friday for a week (My kids didn't think it was right if I just took them for the week and my wife not go - my wife liked hearing that) so we cancelled and I'm taking the kids to VT for the week and will be enjoying a snow surface that can rival almost anything you can get out West in good times, and is better by far than what they have out there now


----------



## Harvey (Feb 10, 2015)

It's true but it isn't exactly news is it? The TGR thing IMO was lame.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

Still interesting to hear them actually say it. STE jumped on it also. 

I was just talking to a dude from the Globe about this same thing. 

In your opinion guys - where is the best snow in the Northeast right now? I was thinking southern VT / NH (at least east of NYS). The further North you get the lower snowfall bands were.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll give you that. The west is soo smug, it is fun to see 

Still the TGR piece was basically a POV vid that I had seen already. I was thinking they'd back it up with numbers or...

Like maybe Stowe and Jay are reporting more snow this year than Alta... or something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2015)

Nick said:


> Still interesting to hear them actually say it. STE jumped on it also.
> 
> I was just talking to a dude from the Globe about this same thing.
> 
> In your opinion guys - where is the best snow in the Northeast right now? I was thinking southern VT / NH (at least east of NYS). The further North you get the lower snowfall bands were.



Having skied both North Central VT (MRG) and Southern NH (Crotched) in the past week,  I'd say there is no difference.  The MRV North in VT got a foot last Friday evening that the south didn't.   

If I'm lucky tomorrow I'll have a report on conditions from way Northern Maine as well.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

Harvey said:


> I'll give you that. The west is soo smug, it is fun to see
> 
> Still the TGR piece was basically a POV vid that I had seen already. I was thinking they'd back it up with numbers or...
> 
> Like maybe Stowe and Jay are reporting more snow this year than Alta... or something.



I thought Jay was reporting something way over 200 the other day already. I might have just been dreaming though


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the southern vermont mtns got a little more than northern VT in the latest wave of snows.  That being said, conditions in the MRV are pretty freakin fantastic.  it is game on everywhere such that we havent seen in a few years.  I hit a creek this past weekend that was basically a pillow line.  seriously.  just tons of snow out there.  get some.


----------



## bman1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a trip planned to Breckinridge the end of next week..It hasn't snowed in like 10 days! Of well, they still have more total this season than VT. I think they have 200 inches total. Killington has 150. It'll be spring like though.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

bman1 said:


> I have a trip planned to Breckinridge the end of next week..It hasn't snowed in like 10 days! Of well, they still have more total this season than VT. I think they have 200 inches total. Killington has 150. It'll be spring like though.



Yup warming trend over there through the next week.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

Nick said:


> Still interesting to hear them actually say it. STE jumped on it also.
> 
> I was just talking to a dude from the Globe about this same thing.
> 
> In your opinion guys - where is the best snow in the Northeast right now? I was thinking southern VT / NH (at least east of NYS). The further North you get the lower snowfall bands were.



Pico / Killington. Sweet spot for snowfall and elevation this winter.

Anywhere on the spine will be skiing quite well and of course Jay attracts a bit more snow than surrounding areas.

I'm hoping to go to Burke this weekend, assuming it's not -10 degrees there with wind, and I'm pretty confident it won't let me down.

Go to Pico after this next clipper. I guarantee you goodness in this case. I also believe Bolton Valley should not be neglected at the moment.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Crazy stuff - high in Denver is going to be near 60F, while the high temp this coming Sunday at Cannon will be around 3F.  Looks like a cold weekend ahead!



You realize Denver is not in the mountains right?


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> You realize Denver is not in the mountains right?



Yup been there done that.  While it is around 60 for a high the mountains are certainly not be low 30.  In fact Breckenridge is reporting highs of 42 ish all week


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> You realize Denver is not in the mountains right?


+1
Mike high city 5,000 feet Colorado mountain are 10, 000 feet and higher. I not uncommon for the high in Denver in winter.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm definitely jealous. This high pressure system that's been affecting tahoe is causing the bulk of storms energy to go north or south of colorado. We haven't had a big, foot plus storm since December, combined with highs in the 40's and 50's.

Hope everyone is getting some good turns out there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 10, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> How come you never actually write trip report.



I dunno.  I'm not sure I'd be very good at it.  And it doesn't seem very highly trafficked anyway.



Nick said:


> In your opinion guys - *where is the best snow in the Northeast right now? I was thinking southern VT / NH (at least east of NYS)*. *The further North you get the lower snowfall bands were*.



Possibly, but remember that the further north also had more snow when the south didn't.  

If you're just talking recent inches, the southern VT areas won, but it's still phenomenal in the north right now, and the northern VT terrain is far better than the southern VT terrain, so knowing about a few more inches of snow certainly didn't stop my vehicle in Dover or Ludlow this past weekend.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 10, 2015)

Checked Tahoe earlier. Last week Stowe was reporting twice as much snowfall to date this season as Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows. They've both gotten storms since but I expect that figure is about the same.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2015)

Nick said:


> I thought Jay was reporting something way over 200 the other day already.



wasn't it proven last year that Jay lies about their snowfall?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 11, 2015)

Nick said:


> In your opinion guys - where is the best snow in the Northeast right now? I was thinking southern VT / NH (at least east of NYS). The further North you get the lower snowfall bands were.



Having skied both north and south, the snow cover is excellent all around - and everyone seems to be wide open.  The one difference I've noticed is that when the steep stuff gets scraped off, down south (at magic) it's most likely scraped down to bulletproof, and further north (Burke, MRG) it gets scraped down to dirt.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> wasn't it proven last year that Jay lies about their snowfall?



Uh oh!  Here we go.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yup been there done that.  While it is around 60 for a high the mountains are certainly not be low 30.  In fact Breckenridge is reporting highs of 42 ish all week



Wow that sucks. I've got friends going there next week.

The last time I was in Breckenridge was a few years ago on a cross state bike ride in late July, it was 35 to 38 degrees in the morning before the sunrise!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 11, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Checked Tahoe earlier. Last week Stowe was reporting twice as much snowfall to date this season as Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows. They've both gotten storms since but I expect that figure is about the same.




We got a decent amount of snow above 8k over the weekend. I would still rather ski northern new England right now but last couple days have been pleasant skiing at Kirkwood, we are at a mere 130 for the season and its still pretty thin on steeper stuff. Enjoy, looks good back there.


Edit, 42 in Colorado is not the same as 42 in Maine because of humidity. 42 usually means chalky snow


----------



## bman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Has anyone skied Breck this month yet? I'm going next weekend. Should I try to postpone this or will it still be better than East Coast?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 11, 2015)

snoseek said:


> We got a decent amount of snow above 8k over the weekend.* I would still rather ski northern new England right now* but last couple days have been pleasant skiing at Kirkwood, we are at a mere 130 for the season and its still pretty thin on steeper stuff. Enjoy, looks good back there.
> 
> 
> Edit, 42 in Colorado is not the same as 42 in Maine because of humidity. 42 usually means chalky snow



Your right SS.  It's just one of those years where the east makes out better then the west (happens from time to time) and also a year where we need to take advantage of that.  Thus we will probably be holding off going to Utah and saving it for another year when the opposite will be true (and you know that will happen, probably sooner then later).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 11, 2015)

A couple friends were at Beaver Creek last week to watch the FIS championships.I believe this pic was from Vail back bowls.He was at Breck also.Still looks pretty good to me.


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> A couple friend were at Beaver Creek last week to watch the FIS campionships.I believe this pic was from Vail back bowls.He was at Breck also.Still looks pretty good to me.



Hey, 2-3 ft base PP is not different than 4-5 ft PP.  As long as the base is there it is good to go.  If you are hunting for powder, good luck!


----------



## reefer (Feb 11, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Having skied both north and south, the snow cover is excellent all around - and everyone seems to be wide open.  The one difference I've noticed is that when the steep stuff gets scraped off, down south (at magic) it's most likely scraped down to bulletproof, and further north (Burke, MRG) it gets scraped down to dirt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great observation! I know form Killington down to Mt. Snow, underneath they are sealed in an ice cube. Hopefully that bodes well for the spring and inhibits the melting as fast.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 11, 2015)

bman1 said:


> Has anyone skied Breck this month yet? I'm going next weekend. Should I try to postpone this or will it still be better than East Coast?



Depends on your definition of "better". If better means 100% open with spring like snow, you'll be happy.

If "better" means being able to find powder, or ski typical CO snow you'd find in the winter, you'll be disappointed


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 11, 2015)

All I know is I've barely heard my board scrape since the thaw.  I've been able to find fresh tracks just about every time out since the holidays.  And it appears that this pattern of dumps is going to continue for a while.  I'm a happy boy. Nuff said.


----------



## bman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Depends on your definition of "better". If better means 100% open with spring like snow, you'll be happy.
> 
> If "better" means being able to find powder, or ski typical CO snow you'd find in the winter, you'll be disappointed



I was in Zermatt end of February last year and it was amazing. My first true powder experience. One day it was like swimming in it! I don't expect that in Breck. I've never skied Colorado so I'm just expecting good not great. Either way its bigger mountains right?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> A couple friend were at Beaver Creek last week to watch the FIS campionships.I believe this pic was from Vail back bowls.He was at Breck also.Still looks pretty good to me.



They should plant some trees in those bowls ... keep it interesting!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 11, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> They should plant some trees in those bowls ... keep it interesting!



Beetlekill. Wont be seeing much treeskiing in Colorado for the next 100+ years or so.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2015)

Lots of smaller/similar mountains outside of the resorts!...but closer to the coast have deeper, but the pitch, unfortunately, is nothing like the terrain _Out West_(ie from Bethel/Farmington/Kingfield/Skowhegan....westward/NW to the borders)..


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 11, 2015)

reefer said:


> Great observation! I know form Killington down to Mt. Snow, underneath they are sealed in an ice cube. Hopefully that bodes well for the spring and inhibits the melting as fast.



Agree.  Not to wish away the amazing conditions we have right now, but I'm hoping spring will be every bit as good as this winter is shaping up to be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Feb 11, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Your right SS.  It's just one of those years where the east makes out better then the west (happens from time to time) and also a year where we need to take advantage of that.  Thus we will probably be holding off going to Utah and saving it for another year when the opposite will be true (and you know that will happen, probably sooner then later).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





Good move, no need to travel if not needed.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> wasn't it proven last year that Jay lies about their snowfall?



Jay may exaggerate a bit, but they aren't reporting much more than Stowe, and I believe in Stowe's reporting 100%.

When I made my original post I think it was:

Alta 201" 
Stowe 193" 
Jay Peak 223"


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've had some of my best days ever lately,  last Monday at Berkshire east, Friday at Black of Maine and Monday again at Berkshire East.  This pattern doesn't seem to be changing anytime soon.  Soft snow skiing for weeks!


----------



## mbedle (Feb 12, 2015)

Stowe's condition the past two weeks have been the best I have ever seen. I have a buddy out at Aspen for a carving get-together and he called me on Saturday to ask how conditions were up here. Told him we got 60 inches at the peak over the last two weeks. I asked him how Aspen was and all he could say was pretty. Daytime highs in the 40s and they expected rain on Monday or Sunday. As always, things will change and we'll have our snow droughts and warm winters return. Enjoy it while we can!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 12, 2015)

bman1 said:


> I was in Zermatt end of February last year and it was amazing. My first true powder experience. One day it was like swimming in it! I don't expect that in Breck. I've never skied Colorado so I'm just expecting good not great. Either way its bigger mountains right?



Yeah, Breck is pretty damned big.  And when I was there the new peak wasn't part of it yet.  You can definitely ski a week and barely hit the same stuff twice.  When I was there, they hadn't received any fresh in a couple weeks, but we still found plenty of stashes.  If you run into that, check out the tighter trees.  A lot of westerner's don't go in them so untouched stuff can be found way after a snow.  I don't know what kind of skier you are, but if you like a challenge, check out The Windows.  They're steep, narrow chutes cut into the woods.  We had a blast in there.

What's really amazing about this winter in the east is how it's stayed nice and cold.  We've had big snow totals before (admittedly not as often as we'd all like) but usually there's a warm up and freeze thrown in.  This is the first time I can remember that packed powder wasn't just the last accumulation on top of ice or hardpack.  It's soft for a couple feet down.  Hero snow.  Praise be to Ullr!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> They should plant some trees in those bowls ... keep it interesting!



They've got PLENTY of acres of great glade skiing in the Back Bowls of Vail!  That pic you were looking at showed maybe 10 or so acres out of the literally *3000* acres spread out over about *5 MILES* of ridgeline that separate the front side of Vail from the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin!!  Unless you've seen it 1st hand on a clear day, it's really tough to grasp what a massive amount of terrain comprise the Back Bowls of Vail


----------



## DJAK (Feb 12, 2015)

Nick said:


> STE jumped on it also.



We made the rare statement when it became fact a week before the national realized same admission would drive many clicks to their websites. Then it was off to the races..

https://www.facebook.com/skitheeast...7.77934.51113666587/10152709524936588/?type=1


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 12, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Jay may exaggerate a bit, but they aren't reporting much more than Stowe, and I believe in Stowe's reporting 100%.
> 
> When I made my original post I think it was:
> 
> ...



I agree.  I don't ride at Jay enough to really say but in my experience they've always been pretty accurate.  They do tend to get snow when others don't.  The Jay cloud is certainly a real phenomenon.  I've driven up to Jay when it's been sunny and clear the whole ride up, but the mountain is socked in and it's just dumping.  I think the problem with their claims is that they also get a lot of wind. So they can claim 6 inches but it looks like 2 on the trails.  However in the woods or protected areas it's right on.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a problem! A first world problem... When to ski this week.

Loon or Cannon?
Ski Monday on what is left after a weekend, or ski in a snow storm on Tuesday, or see what left on Wednesday?
Ski all three days or any combination, and then evaluate?
What does the collective braintrust here think.

I like waking up old threads. 
If you are working this week, do not reply with hate. ;-)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 10, 2017)

Given the choice between skiing in a potentially decent storm on Tuesday (and driving in it) *or* going skiing Wednesday after the full accumulation and potentially some tree skiing in play (and less precarious roads)... I'll be going Wednesday.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 10, 2017)

BD, thanks for the driving conditions concern. Hadn't considered that. I don't have to drive as far as you but, always a concern. 
NOAA is predicting most snow will fall in the AM Wednesday then tapering in the afternoon. 
I usually like to get out early. Tuesday may be a good day for a late start.
Watching the forecast...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2017)

Wicked1 said:


> I have a problem! A first world problem... When to ski this week.
> 
> Loon or Cannon?
> Ski Monday on what is left after a weekend, or ski in a snow storm on Tuesday, or see what left on Wednesday?
> ...



The choice is obvious...ski all 3 days.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 11, 2017)

JimG. said:


> The choice is obvious...ski all 3 days.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2017)

Get it while you can..you know how it goes here in the East. Call in sick, quit your job, get out of Dodge..run to the hills.........


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2017)

Just got to Wildcat. Haven’t gone up yet but it’s snowing way harder than we were expecting. Didn’t think we’d get it until later in the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow - this really seems to be the week.  Dang.  Hope everyone gets some....


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 12, 2017)

Get it now....Or wait till Thursday (or Friday).   There will be wind issues at elevation on Weds Into Thursday.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2017)

Was supposed to go to Mt Snow today. Bought a $29 ticket online.

But my 15 year old woke up sick to his stomach last night and I am at the doctor's office now instead. Looks like a stomach virus.

Would not feel right going skiing and leaving my son not feeling well and my wife to take time off work to bring him to the doctor.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2017)

first world problem, but ugh, big sky will be fun but the action is back home. hopefully this pattern of goodness continues through the end of the month. i get back 12/24, ski catskills 12/25, ski somewhere further north 12/26-28.


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2017)

Jackpot at the Cat! The skiing is exceptional. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 12, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> first world problem, but ugh, big sky will be fun but the action is back home. hopefully this pattern of goodness continues through the end of the month. i get back 12/24, ski catskills 12/25, ski somewhere further north 12/26-28.



Was just reading that Big Sky is great right now...you're gonna have a blast.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2017)

yeah they have a solid base, and will be opening the moonlight/Madison side the day before i get there, and they are expected to get a quick 5" Friday-sunday (i arrive Saturday morning), and maybe another dose of 2-4" on Wednesday. should be enough to keep things fresh, and the terrain there is great, and I'm all about steeps trees and bumps without fresh snow, so anything i do get will be a bonus. just kinda hurts to get on a plane away from epic eastern conditions.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Dumping up North..Head North. Stowe went from 30 to 77 tails in a week. The front 4 opened.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Dumping up North..Head North. Stowe went from 30 to 77 tails in a week. The front 4 opened.



Thats freaking early for the front 4!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

yup..lot of the white stuff up there


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks to the recent snowfall the legendary Mt. Mansfield Ski Patrol has been opening fabled terrain such as Goat, Starr, Lookout, Liftline, and National! We now have 83 trails open for over 29 miles of incredible early season skiing & riding here at Stowe![/FONT]


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 13, 2017)

Smuggs has 100% of Sterling open. Wondering when Madonna 1 spins? Seems like that chair would open with most terrain already in play.

Jealous of anyone who gets to Jay this Saturday for opening of the Flyer. That's gonna be a lot of untouched!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2017)

I'd love to delay my big sky trip 2 days just to get to ski jay on Saturday. 

what a crazy sentence to type.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 13, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'd love to delay my big sky trip 2 days just to get to ski jay on Saturday.
> 
> what a crazy sentence to type.



or it means you know what's up


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 13, 2017)

15" of freshies on our deck in the hills above Conway.  
The Cat is claiming 16" at the base w/ more up top

Get after it....


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Grr im stuck here until sunday or i would hit jay first..oh well at least its going off all over the place. Might go back up after coming home and dropping off my wife..hit jay, bush, wherever..the great vt odysee.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2017)

Utterly demoralized to be missing this.  Had one long shot chance in shuffling some things around and making something work, and it fell apart.  Best I can do is Catskills Sunday, and even that is unlikely.  

Some one remind me why I live in New Jersey?

Oh well - hope everyone has fun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 13, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> *Some one remind me why I live in New Jersey?*



You may as well leave, everyone else is.

http://www.northjersey.com/story/mo...l-tops-list-states-losing-residents/96108416/


----------



## Harvey (Dec 13, 2017)

I'd be curious to know the reason.  I have my reasons, but would like to hear yours.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2017)

Harvey said:


> I'd be curious to know the reason.  I have my reasons, but would like to hear yours.



Work.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 13, 2017)

For me it's also work. I have a job I love that is two blocks from home.  I've been working for the same company for 30 years.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Smuggs has 100% of Sterling open. Wondering when Madonna 1 spins? Seems like that chair would open with most terrain already in play.
> 
> Jealous of anyone who gets to Jay this Saturday for opening of the Flyer. That's gonna be a lot of untouched!


I'm sure that the terrain off of the flyer is going to be far from untouched by the time Saturday rolls around. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 13, 2017)

Smuggs is going to open Madonna on Saturday, that should be pretty untouched sans turn-earners.  I'm considering doing the crazy drive up Friday night, leave late Sunday afternoon thing, as I imagine if the woods on Sterling are open, the ropes will likely be dropped on the higher-up woods like Shakedown and Docs' etc....  

Will need to get some good intel from tomorrow and Friday to see how good the conditions really are.  Last thing I'd want is 13 hours of driving for conditions that turn out to be like those early-season meh Lucy with the football variety.


----------



## 56fish (Dec 14, 2017)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'm sure that the terrain off of the flyer is going to be far from untouched by the time Saturday rolls around.



Truth.      When I was new to JP: snowed for days, tram on wind hold for same.  Caught first one, thinking freshies!!!
.     Not tracked-out but, definitely ‘touched’.   I skin if desire permits me.   :beer:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 14, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> ..........I'm hoping to go to Burke this weekend, assuming it's not -10 degrees there with wind, and I'm pretty confident it won't let me down.......



Remember the opportunities when skiers choose to stay away in cold weather Tuna!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 14, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggs is going to open Madonna on Saturday, that should be pretty untouched sans turn-earners.  I'm considering doing the crazy drive up Friday night, leave late Sunday afternoon thing, as I imagine if the woods on Sterling are open, the ropes will likely be dropped on the higher-up woods like Shakedown and Docs' etc....
> 
> Will need to get some good intel from tomorrow and Friday to see how good the conditions really are.  Last thing I'd want is 13 hours of driving for conditions that turn out to be like those early-season meh Lucy with the football variety.


You should go - it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Jully (Dec 14, 2017)

bigbog said:


> Remember the opportunities when skiers choose to stay away in cold weather Tuna!



I love the bitter bitter cold for that exact reason.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 14, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> You should go - it's gonna be sick.



They said on Facebook it will be "expert only" terrain on Madonna Saturday.   

Does this likely mean they'll only drop ropes on black diamonds and double blacks, or does this mean everything will be open, but even the intermediates will all be ungroomed?  

Because if it's the latter and not the former, that's a whole lot of awesome for me to comprehend.


----------



## Jully (Dec 14, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> They said on Facebook it will be "expert only" terrain on Madonna Saturday.
> 
> Does this likely mean they'll only drop ropes on black diamonds and double blacks, or does this mean everything will be open, but even the intermediates will all be ungroomed?
> 
> Because if it's the latter and not the former, that's a whole lot of awesome for me to comprehend.



Can't speak for what Smuggs is exactly planning on doing, but resorts almost always say that early season and it just means only experts should ski it, but blues are open.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 14, 2017)

bigbog said:


> Remember the opportunities when skiers choose to stay away in cold weather Tuna!



You must be quoting me from last year.

In that case, I went 

I did skip out on Killington on Tuesday because I was still kicking a cold. Probably gonna go tomorrow tho.

Believe me if closer to Northern VT I would be super motivated to be skiing regularly right now. Right now we have a great December happening but I'm sticking to the season plan. After Christmas I'll be a lot more trigger happy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2017)

So that wound up being pretty awesome.   

 They put this big *"EXPERTS ONLY"* sign before you ski down to Madonna I, as well as posting this older ski patrol guy by the sign doing his very best trying to scare people away.

Basically he was telling everyone you need to be an expert to go to the top, there's lots of thin cover, lots of ice, and lots of exposed rocks........ none of which wound up being even remotely true.

   The net effect, however, was that it kept a lot of people off Madonna the whole day with the newly dropped ropes, which was completely fantastic.  It was like midwinter after a storm with lots of fresh powder.  The best mid-December day I've experienced in years.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So that wound up being pretty awesome.
> 
> They put this big *"EXPERTS ONLY"* sign before you ski down to Madonna I, as well as posting this older ski patrol guy by the sign doing his very best trying to scare people away.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the report. Good to see ya made it out before Jan.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2017)

Sitting at the doctor office..nasty cold of course..so left Stowe when it started to rain but Jay was awesome the day before. Snowed all day, found lots of moguls to bounce around on. Very good coverage. Too bad i was alone and not willing to venture into the woods. Im sure its good in there. Stowe had very good coverage. The Goat was nice in the middle as well as National. Probably best conditions in the East right now. Off th K tomorrow for the storm.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 21, 2017)

Glad you guys got some.  I didn't even make it to the pokes this weekend, and all holiday stuff this weekend.  No skiing till the 29th at MRG, where is will be wicked, wicked cold....but hopefully soft!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Probably best conditions in the East right now. Off th K tomorrow for the storm.



And you won't be alone so woods in play.

Hoping to be there by 9:30 or so.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Today was great in the Presidentials.
Very powdery!
First tracks tomorrow should be very nice.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2017)

K was awesome yesterday.

Probably not so much today.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yesterday was, Today...not so much!


----------

